# Urban Decay MAKEUP COLLECTION for Fall 2010



## Tavia (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi everyone,

UD's new collection includes:

Naked Palette - $44.00 (12 eye shadows, primer potion, double ended 24/7 eye pencil) 
Vegan Palette - $34.00 (6 eye shadows, primer potion, 24/7 eye pencil) 
Lip Junkie Lip Gloss - $19.00 (11 shades) 
Flavored Body Powder - $26.00 (3 flavored shades) 
Cream Highlight (4 shades) 
Good Karma Brush collection - (11 brushes) 
Urban Lash collection - (18 types of false lashes) 
These are some of the promo photos I've got. Enjoy!


----------



## MzFit (Jun 30, 2010)

I am so excited for the Naked Palette!


----------



## nettiepoo (Jun 30, 2010)

I went to UD's web site and they were out of stock already..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..


----------



## bellaboomboom (Jun 30, 2010)

OMG!  That vegan palette is SO cute...must have it.


----------



## blusherie (Jun 30, 2010)

The Naked palette can be bought from Sephora's site....I don't think it sold out there yet!!


----------



## katelyn0 (Jun 30, 2010)

Omg! The two palettes look awesome. Want.


----------



## Celina (Jun 30, 2010)

I ordered the Naked Palette yesterday and can't wait til it gets here!  I love neutral palettes and that's a really good deal, too


----------



## BBJay (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm not even a fan of neutrals but that naked palette looks gorgeous


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Jun 30, 2010)

What's neat is the Naked palette is supposed to be perm!


----------



## cocodivatime (Jul 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SmokeSignal16* 

 
_What's neat is the Naked palette is supposed to be perm!_

 
I know!  Thats great.  I plan to get one


----------



## User38 (Jul 1, 2010)

the NAked palette is sold out
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... will have to wait cause I really want that one!


----------



## cocodivatime (Jul 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HerGreyness* 

 
_the NAked palette is sold out
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... will have to wait cause I really want that one!_

 
Don't worry it'll be back soon.


----------



## Curly1908 (Jul 2, 2010)

Crap.  I want ALL.


----------



## Odette1303 (Jul 2, 2010)

New brushes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It was about time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm not a big fan of false lashes, but from what I've seen on the official website, they look amazing.


----------



## macaddict83 (Jul 3, 2010)

I have been trying to get "Naked" all week. No avail. Sephora.com is sold out too. Someone just posted a review of it on Sephora.com. I called my local sephora and they didn't get it in yet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want this palette more than any mac right now.


----------



## Becksabec (Jul 3, 2010)

I will probaly end up getting up the Vegan Palette ... so pretty.


----------



## l1onqueen (Jul 5, 2010)

I really want the Naked palette, but I'm concerned about some of the shadows being too glittery. Every time I buy a UD palette I end up returning it.  I'm not into glittery shadows. If there's anyone who was lucky enough to get their hands on this, please let us know how you liked it.


----------



## ChloeCariad (Jul 5, 2010)

I want that Naked Palette hehe.  And maybe a couple of the Lip glosses too.  Not so bothered with anything else.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 5, 2010)

the more i see the naked palette the more i want it! at first i wasn't fussed! plus the new glosses look nice


----------



## spunky (Jul 5, 2010)

uh-oh! i want it all! except the body powders, i've got enough marshmallow to last a lifetime!

any news on the new book of shadows?


----------



## marajode (Jul 6, 2010)

Crossing my fingers that the Naked Palette is delivered here today.  If not today, I'm hoping tomorrow.  REALLLY hoping.I honestly can't wait to swatch the shadows.   I can't wait to see the packaging.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I don't think there are but 2 shadows that glitter will be a concern.  I can only think of Sidecar and Creepy at the moment.  Maybe one other, but I am brain dead from lack of sleep (stupid stereo rose).
I'll let you know when it gets here about the glitter.


----------



## Kragey (Jul 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *l1onqueen* 

 
_I really want the Naked palette, but I'm concerned about some of the shadows being too glittery. Every time I buy a UD palette I end up returning it.  I'm not into glittery shadows. If there's anyone who was lucky enough to get their hands on this, please let us know how you liked it._

 

You would probably like the Deluxe Shadow Box. All of the shades are frosty, but none of them contain glitter, and they are amaaaazing!


----------



## LeeleeBell (Jul 7, 2010)

I just posted pics and swatches (lots of them) of the Naked palette here (specktra UD swatch folder):

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f217/u...ml#post1977408

By the way, I LOVE it...nice variety of shimmer & matte. I lucked out because I don't own ANY of these shades and they are full size, all in one palette. The only disappointment was hustle which looks like a plummy shade (and I was happy bout that)...but it actually swatched brown on me. Texture is great though, on all of them. The matte shades are really smooth and pigmented too!

Oh and as a bonus, it comes with a mini 24/7 in whiskey(brown), and one in zero(black), as well as a mini UDPP bottle (this primer irritates my lids, so I am giving it away...but still, nice!)...
I love the packaging, velvet...

Size is app.8 inches by 2.5 inches (or 19.5 cm by 6 cm)


----------



## Babylard (Jul 7, 2010)

wow i want this! glad that its permanent, i've been wanting the deluxe box for a long time, but i'm wondering whats in the book of shadows III. i've yet to receive my alice palette. she's living with my bf's brother right now LOL (he picked up a bunch of packages sent to the U.S. for me).

i asked canadian sephora abouit it and they had no idea it existed


----------



## Kragey (Jul 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LeeleeBell* 

 
_I just posted pics and swatches (lots of them) of the Naked palette here (specktra UD swatch folder):

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f217/u...ml#post1977408

By the way, I LOVE it...nice variety of shimmer & matte. I lucked out because I don't own ANY of these shades and they are full size, all in one palette. The only disappointment was hustle which looks like a plummy shade (and I was happy bout that)...but it actually swatched brown on me. Texture is great though, on all of them. The matte shades are really smooth and pigmented too!

Oh and as a bonus, it comes with a mini 24/7 in whiskey(brown), and one in zero(black), as well as a mini UDPP bottle (this primer irritates my lids, so I am giving it away...but still, nice!)...
I love the packaging, velvet...

Size is app.8 inches by 2.5 inches (or 19.5 cm by 6 cm)




_

 


This is the perfect neutrals palette. Waaaaaaaaant!


----------



## bellaboomboom (Jul 7, 2010)

Got my Vegan palette yesterday and LOVE IT!  The colors are so pretty and that packaging is too damn cute!


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Jul 7, 2010)

the Naked palette had been sold out on sephora.com all last week when i had originally blogged that i wanted it lol..

this morning at about 5am, got the e-mail that it's back in stock! and for my 10 Year anniversary today, hubby let me order it! woo hoo!

so should be arriving soon! and i cannot wait to do some looks and swatches for my blog - sooo excited!!!


----------



## Mabelle (Jul 7, 2010)

wait wiat wait..... whats perm? the naked palette?! for truesies?

or did i invent this?


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Jul 8, 2010)

^^ Nope its true!


----------



## missboss82 (Jul 8, 2010)

I ordered the naked palette on sephora.com the other day, I can't wait for it to arrive.


----------



## marajode (Jul 8, 2010)

I got this a couple of days ago.  I adore this.  The best makeup purchase in AGES!
Buck and Naked are great blending colors (and I love Buck and Naked in same phrase, lol)

I love Hustle, it is plummy, but not too much. 
Gunmetal, get out of town pretty.
 I had higher hopes for Virgin; the tone isn't right for me somehow.  

I am so buying a couple for presents, birthday and Christmas. 

I love this more than any other palette by UD. 
second favorite is the Deluxe Palette.


----------



## marajode (Jul 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RandomnessWithK* 

 
_the Naked palette had been sold out on sephora.com all last week when i had originally blogged that i wanted it lol..

this morning at about 5am, got the e-mail that it's back in stock! and for my 10 Year anniversary today, hubby let me order it! woo hoo!

so should be arriving soon! and i cannot wait to do some looks and swatches for my blog - sooo excited!!!_

 

Happy Anniversary a day late!


----------



## naturallyfab (Jul 10, 2010)

I absolutely cannot wait to get my hands on this palette!!!  I'm a sucker for neutral shadows


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jul 10, 2010)

The naked palette is sold out again


----------



## Christina983 (Jul 10, 2010)

im so happy for UD that its selling out and so popular!


----------



## PinkBasset (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm always so excited for new Urban Decay releases! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That vegan palette is so adorable! I wonder how the new brushes differ from the old ones? The powder brush is one of the best brushes I've ever used, same goes to the blender brush.


----------



## shadowaddict (Jul 10, 2010)

The vegan palette is on the Sephora site but says not in stock. Does that mean they will not get anymore since it is LE?

Do you know if the Sephora stores got it? I was in my Sephora a couple of days ago and totally forgot to look for this or ask about it.

I so don't need this but it is just so damn cute.


----------



## missboss82 (Jul 10, 2010)

I received my Naked palette yesterday and I love it.  Can't wait to try some looks with it.


----------



## vampirecupcakes (Jul 10, 2010)

this naked palette is pure perfection. i can't wait to own it!!


----------



## kaylabella (Jul 10, 2010)

I think I am way more excited about the Naked palette than I was for the BoSII! I only own 2 of the colors, and the rest are all ones that I have wanted to try! Next time I am in Sephora I am definitely trying to get my hands on it!


----------



## nunu (Jul 11, 2010)

Anyone knows when the naked palette will be released in the UK?


----------



## winwin (Jul 11, 2010)

I keep missing the palette when it comes up online. I'm so excited for it more than anything! I can't wait to get my hands on one.


----------



## marajode (Jul 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Anyone knows when the naked palette will be released in the UK?_

 

The Urban Decay Fall 2010 collection will be released in September in the UK. (not sure of the actual date).
This was tweeted by UD last week, I believe.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jul 11, 2010)

I was at Sephora yesterday and there wasn't a vegan palette. They still had the summer collection out and nobody heard word of the new palettes yet far less WHEN they would be in stores... But I'll be calling every week till they say yes they're getting them in unless I have luck online.


----------



## LeeleeBell (Jul 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* 

 
_I was at Sephora yesterday and there wasn't a vegan palette. They still had the summer collection out and nobody heard word of the new palettes yet far less WHEN they would be in stores... But I'll be calling every week till they say yes they're getting them in unless I have luck online._

 
I read on another board that most stores won't be carrying this until the first week of August, but I am not sure what their source was.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jul 11, 2010)

Oh that sucks!


----------



## preci0us2him (Jul 11, 2010)

I really want that NAKED palette. It looks lovely. I love UD eyeshadows.


----------



## LeeleeBell (Jul 11, 2010)

Via UD Twitter: Urban Decay Cosmetic (UrbanDecay411) on Twitter

Posted  9:33 AM Jul 7th  via web  

UK - Fall 2010 will hit stores in SEPTEMBER / 
US - Fall 2010 will hit stores early AUGUST


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Jul 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *marajode* 

 
_Happy Anniversary a day late!_

 
Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i still can't even believe it's 10 years! wow! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks again!

my UD Naked palette should be coming tomorrow! YAY!


----------



## macaddict83 (Jul 14, 2010)

I am so excited I decided to check Sephora.com before bed! They had NAKED!!!! I have been stalking the local Sephora for the last few weeks for it. Can't wait to play with it. Now I have to patiently wait.


----------



## LeeleeBell (Jul 20, 2010)

So what looks have you done using this palette (those of you who own it already)? 
Me:
 #1 Virgin as h/l, Sin on lid & inner corner, Toasted in crease, Hustle in outer v/crease...blended out with some Naked above crease

#2 Virgin as h/l, half baked on lid, smog in crease, darkhorse in outer v & crease

I have been doing those two looks a lot...going to try a smoky eye tomorrow with creep and gunmetal


----------



## LeeleeBell (Jul 20, 2010)

oops posted twice


----------



## laylalovesmac (Jul 20, 2010)

Someone will have to let me know how the brushes are- I'm seriously considering getting a few. 

As of now, I know I will be buying the following:

Vegan Palette (my dream palette being vegan myself)
Little Wing Lashes (for the name, <3 the song)

I may try one of the glosses and a few brushes.


----------



## locoboutcoco (Sep 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laylalovesmac* 

 
_Someone will have to let me know how the brushes are- I'm seriously considering getting a few. 

As of now, I know I will be buying the following:

Vegan Palette (my dream palette being vegan myself)
Little Wing Lashes (for the name, <3 the song)

I may try one of the glosses and a few brushes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


brushes are super dooper.. really soft powder brush is excellent, just the right size! crease and blender are really good too!! really want to try the shader myself hmmm...


----------



## PinkBasset (Sep 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laylalovesmac* 

 
_Someone will have to let me know how the brushes are- I'm seriously considering getting a few. 

As of now, I know I will be buying the following:

Vegan Palette (my dream palette being vegan myself)
Little Wing Lashes (for the name, <3 the song)

I may try one of the glosses and a few brushes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I love UD brushes! I still haven't got my hands on the new ones, but hopefully some day I will. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also want the Vegan palette and some lashes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Plus the new Black palette! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It sucks big time we don't have UD in Finland, it's either ebay and the hideous prices or waiting game when I take a trip somewhere where there is UD available.


----------



## laylalovesmac (Nov 23, 2010)

^Haven't been able to pick anything up yet, but I want to do a big UD haul soon.

  	Probably the crease, blender, and shader brushes, the Black Palette (for sure), the Vegan Palette (maybe), the Cowboy Junkie Set (for sure), a few of the Lip Junkies, and a couple of the lashes. Maybe this weekend.


----------



## singer82 (Nov 23, 2010)

Did anyone see the liner set on Urban Decays facebook?...  full sized liner set! Wonder when its coming out!?


----------



## gobayram (Nov 24, 2010)

i LOVE my Naked palette!!


----------



## singer82 (Nov 29, 2010)

Surprizingly there was plenty of Naked Palettes at the Sephora near me. At first I didnt really want it cause I'm not too into neutral colors but swached it and I like the colors and think I can get some great combos with it. I'll probably get it when I get some Sephora giftcards for Christmas.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 29, 2010)

the naked palette is still sold out at my local debenhams! getting so annoying!


----------



## singer82 (Dec 5, 2010)

I love how Urban Decay have been leaking info and even swatches on collections. Even things for next spring! Wish MAC would do the same.


----------

